# caught a cold during 2ww...worried



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

I had one blast transferred yesterday so now one day into 2ww.this evening I'm coming down with a cold and sore throat..very worried that this may affevt embie and decrease my chances of bfp..does anyone have any knowledge of this?

Any info gratefully received 

Betsy xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Betsy,

Your embie will have no idea that you have a cold and a cold does not affect the womb, as far as I am aware.

Just be careful in what medication you take.

Good luck.
x


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi stacey

Thanks so much for your reply,I was getting very worried and rushed to Tesco pharmacy to get a thermometer and no raised temperature.clinic said I should take paracetamol if it does rise as apparently embies don't like heat...

Thanks again
Betsy xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet 

dont worry about gettin the cold..

i had a full blown dose that knocked me for 6 but my wee bean is doin great..there is a very mixed opinion whether to take any meds or not..some places advise against all meds if ur pregnant till ur at least 12 weeks,(not sure if this is the case though in 2ww)some say take paracetamol only if really necessary cos too much can harm wee embie but again it could be diff in 2ww..

i stayed clear of everythin but wat i would advise is gettin urself some vicks and put it in boilin water and steam urself till the sun comes up lol..

hope ur feelin better soon and get the best wee present u could hope for 

Jen xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Jen that is really kind of you...fingers crossed for a bfp next week


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Betsy 

I felt so rough during tx and the 2WW. I had a sore throat, cold, aching body and no energy at all. I had treatment overseas and felt so bad with the exception of leaving the hotel room for food or going to the clinic I stayed in bed until I flew home and got a BFP. I was also having a lot of stress at the time.

I don't think it will affect your embie at all.

x


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Fraggles,

Thanks so much for sharing your experience, I am really relieved and smiling now!  I guess it comes down to just doing my best and being sensible, but untimately it's up to embie to decide whether to stay or not...hopefully I will have good news next week, this 2WW is so frustrating!  Poor you for feeling so ill abroad, must have been even tougher...

Betsy xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Betsy


No it wasn't tough I was on a mission, beside I had downloaded stackloads of movies onto my laptop in preparation and was on the whole either eating , sleeping, clinic or watching movies.


Tx overseas is OK.


Pleased I could help and good luck.


xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Its funny what you say about the heat, as a woman on here put that she got pregnant in Cyprus which was roasting hot and she is now pregnant with triplets!

Her embies must have loved all that sunbathing!

x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had the cold through the 2wws and convinced myself that was it all ruined , but i got my BFP


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'm very happy to report that I also got a bfp despite the cold


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Oooh Betsy way to go congratulations I have been thinking of you.


----------

